# PSA: Keep checking the prefecture website for visa renewal appointments!



## Mirage123 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi everyone.
You might remember me from this thread panicking about needing to travel while waiting for my appointment to renew my VLS-TS Travelling outside of France while waiting for my carte...

Well, this is just a PSA to say that, in departments where the process is still done in person as opposed to online (such as Rhone), and if you find yourself in my position where your appointment date is months after your expiry date, keep checking back for additional appointments. I just did this morning and they had added a load of additional ones for the end of September/early October.

I had been doing it for the past few weeks and was feeling fairly hopeless and despondent, but it finally worked. So yeah, keep checking!

This is a huge relief for me, as people were saying it is very risky to travel in between your expiry and appointment dates, and I needed to travel during that original period.

Good luck for everyone in this situation!


----------

